# How difficult is embroidery?



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

I am gonna buy a embroidery machine, amaya, meistergram or a barudan still figuring out.
But how difficult is embroidery does it have a great learning curve? Or is it easier with the new machines?

Thanx and greetings from holland


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

There is a learning curve to everything and learning embroidery is about the commitment you put forward to actually learn it. We have 2 Barudan's and have had superb luck with them. When they come out to install the machine, pick the tech's brain and get whatever you possibly can out of it. You can be successful with embroidery, but understand in the beginning you will lose garments! (I still lose garments..thankfully a lot less than before! ) Read up on some of the forums and the web about troubleshooting embroidery as that will help you out as well. It really can be a great way to expand your business...


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

And if you are thinking about your own digitizing....that is a much bigger learning curve. Sending it out in the beginning may be the way to go.... You should definitely attend one of the ISS Shows and compare machines...


----------



## ShopWorks (Feb 16, 2010)

Learning any new production process is going to take some time. I agree with logon511girl that at the beginning, you should 100% avoid doing your own digitizing.

Digitizing is more of an art/skill than most people think and is the most important factor in the quality of your embroidery. There are many good digitizers out there that can do a great job at a very reasonable price. Probably cheaper than you could do it in-house and most have 24 hour turns as well.

Good luck


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Marie, if your not mechanically inclined or have some one that is it might be slow as the machines need attention. John


----------



## sds357 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think running and operating an embroidery business has a big learning curve. I learned on the job working for others before I took the plunge with my own equipment, and even then I struggle, not because emb is hard for me, its the selling that I struggle with and keeping jobs coming in.


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

Prinsz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am gonna buy a embroidery machine, amaya, meistergram or a barudan still figuring out.
> But how difficult is embroidery does it have a great learning curve? Or is it easier with the new machines?
> ...


Well rene after all the conversation i have read it seems that the impression on chinese machines are bad and users in the US don't like them also the Agents also doesn't seems to do their work in the servicing part, as a technician for Chinese made Feiya embroidery machine my advice is go for tajima or barudan leave the rest alone because these 2 brands has already in the market for a long time so technically should not be a problem and also machines are durable can last long although prize will be high but i would worth the buy for U

Greetings from Malaysia.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I actually taught myself embroidery. It is a learning curve, but in my opinion not that difficult. Now digitizing is another thing. I also basically self taught myself but it takes A LOT MORE time, effort, and studying and tons of sew outs to begin to figure things out.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

same here with craig, (almost) self taught also. my advice is purchase the machine from a distributor who you think could give you the best service.


----------

